# Groove unter reason 2.5 ?



## muhqker (10. Juli 2004)

hi,


also da ich noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger in Reason 2.5 bin wollt ich hier mal nachfragen. und zwar folgendes: jeder der ein Auto mit Subwoofer (etc.) hat wird wissen was ich meine. ich wollte in nem Track so ne Art Bass / Groove (im Hintergund) erstellen. es handelt sich dabei um ne Art Bass, in dem aber der Subwoofer gut zur Geltung kommt. in den meisten Techno-Liedern findet man das. eine Art "röhren" ist das. ist schwer zu beschreiben. wollt nur mal fragen wie man so nen "Groove" erstellt, wenns geht ausführlich beschrieben, wie gesagt bin Anfänger . also hoffe jemand weiß was gemeint ist und kann mir helfen.


mfg


----------



## prax (10. Juli 2004)

Der kleine Kasten unter dem Eingabefeld beim Erstellen eines Threads:


> Bitte achte unbedingt auf Deine Rechtschreibung, eine klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort und eine sinnvolle Struktur. Beiträge mit durchgehender Kleinschreibung, Chatsprache und/oder mangelhafter Struktur werden kommentarlos gelöscht. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (10. Juli 2004)

Eine schwammige Frage stellst du da.

Also generell (unabhängig von Reason oder womit auch immer) benutzt du das Wort "Groove". Damit verbinde ICH eigentlich nur  Ton/Soundanordnungen. Das hat mit dem Effekt, dass es im Bassbereich "knallt" eher weniger zu tun.

Tiefe Baesse (Subbaesse) sind meisst mit  eine analogen Synthie wie z.B. dem SubTraktor zu machen. Dort benutzt du am besten sinusartige (evtl leicht angezerrte) Wellenform(en) oder z.B. nen tiefpassgefilterten Sägezahn. Komprimieren ist bei sowas pauschal immer gut , und nachträglich bissl am EQ schrauben.

Aber ein Kochrezept kann man dafuer nicht geben. Da musst du wohl selbst etwas experimentieren.  Und mach sowas am besten  nicht mit Kopfhörern, das verfälscht den Höreindruck sehr, und im Auto oder auf ner Anlage dann klingts nämlich ganz anders. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (25. Juli 2004)

Bau dir eine Melodie zusammen, oder was auch immer und nimm tiefe töne ggf. Filter benutzen, und du bekommst deinen background bass.
Wenn es jetzt das ist was du meinst.


----------



## benibamboo (30. Juli 2004)

hmmm....versuch einfach ma dir nen scream reinzubaun, an dein bass anzuschliessen un des teil auf tube zu stellen...Hört sich dann aufjedenfall röhriger an


----------



## BeaTBoxX (3. August 2004)

Damit sollte man aber nicht übertreiben. Zuviel Verzerren nimmt den Druck !


----------

